# csv Datei einlesen und ausgeben



## perF (6. Mai 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin schon ziemlich verzweifelt und hoffe auf eure Hilfe. Als kleiner Background: Habe im Studium ein kleines Projekt erhalten und auch erst mit dem Lernen von Java begonnen. Ziel ist es eine csv Datei auszulesen und auszugeben.

csv:
us_de,01.01.2015 09:00,US/Eastern,7587
us_de,01.01.2015 09:15,US/Eastern,7580

Region:us_de, Datum: 01.01.2015 09:00, zeitzone: US/Eastern, index:7587

In weiteren Schritten sollen von allen Zeilen min und max werte ermittelt werden. Außerdem soll das Datum in ECT/GMT +1 umformatiert werden. Erstes Ziel ist es die Datei einzulesen und z.B. mittel Delimiter in Variablen zu schreiben.

Kann mir jemand behilflich sein? Ich danke euch allen vorab für eure Mühe.


----------



## Java20134 (6. Mai 2016)

Ich benutze beim Arbeiten mit CSV Dateien gerne eine Bibliothek von Apache. Vielleicht hilft Dir diese ja auch? https://commons.apache.org/proper/commons-csv/

Es gibt auch ein sehr schönes Beispiel von JavaCodeGeeks. Also einfach einmal am besten diese Wundermaschine Google benutzen! https://examples.javacodegeeks.com/...ad-csv-files-with-apache-commons-csv-example/


----------



## JStein52 (6. Mai 2016)

Du kannst es aber auch ganz einfach mit Bordmitteln machen indem du die Datei zeilenweise einliest und am Delimiter (hier wohl "," ) mit split trennst. Also einfach nur die Methode split(...) der Klasse String anschauen.


```
BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(new FileReader(datei));
        while (String line = br.readLine() != null) {        }
           String[] pieces = line.split("\,");  // bin mir gerade nicht sicher ob man Komma entwerten muss
           // in pieces stehen jetzt die einzelnen Felder drin aus deiner csv-Datei
           // damit kannst du jetzt irgendwas machen

        }
```
Das ist aber nicht getestet ... ist aus einem anderen Projekt ausgeschnitten


----------



## Java20134 (6. Mai 2016)

Ja aber ich würde mir trotzdem die Bibliothek aneignen, weil man damit später vielmehr machen kann!


----------



## JStein52 (6. Mai 2016)

Java20134 hat gesagt.:


> ich würde mir trotzdem die Bibliothek aneignen


Ja, das muss der TO jetzt selber wissen was er braucht. Hier ist auch noch ein etwas vollständigeres Beispiel:
http://www.java-forum.org/thema/csv-datein-einlesen-und-ausgewaehltes-feld-ausgeben.172175/


----------



## mrBrown (6. Mai 2016)

Java20134 hat gesagt.:


> Ja aber ich würde mir trotzdem die Bibliothek aneignen, weil man damit später vielmehr machen kann!


Bevor man sich irgendeine lib aneignet, sollte man aber zumindest die Grundlagen beherrschen, und die fehlen hier offensichtlich noch


----------

